# Mali Hotel Attack <here we go again>



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2015)

Jesus.  Wonder if I can figure out a way to carry my Ket-tec KSG instead of a Sig for a while.

Mali hotel attack: Scores of hostages held in Bamako - BBC News

Gunmen attack Radisson in Bamako, Mali with grenades and guns; 170 hostages reportedly taken

_Two people have locked in 140 guests and 30 employees in "a hostage-taking situation", the hotel's US owners said.Gunmen entered the hotel, which is popular with expat workers, shooting and shouting "God is great!" in Arabic.

A Malian army commander told the AP news agency that about 20 hostages had been freed.  Hostages able to recite verses of the Koran were being released, a security source has told Reuters news agency.

Six staff from Turkish Airlines are staying at the hotel, and a Chinese guest told China's state news agency Xinhua that he was among about seven Chinese tourists trapped there.  French newspaper Le Monde quoted the Malian security ministry as saying at least three hostages had been killed, AFP news agency reports._


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 20, 2015)

So it's 2 vs 140? and the 140 sheep are refusing to rush the 2?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2015)

This bullshit is really getting old already.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2015)

If it wasn't for Paris this would barely register in the news.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2015)

I spent two months in that hotel about 6 years ago. After only a few days, I emailed our security guys "get us the fuck outta here." because the security was none existent.


----------

